# The Smilies Journal



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

This is kinda funny yet dumb. Post a user and the smilie YOU think they use most.

Ex.
Stacey= 

AJ= 

NT=


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Nope.  The NT smiley is in my sig.  Just click it


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cat= 

I'm sorry!   I had too!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Jodi=


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

me= 

all of the girls here when they are PMSing=   
Dr.Chiro=


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

wow i came in here first, and i was like the 5th poster


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

JLB= with Dr. Chiro


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Haha!



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> This is kinda funny yet dumb. Post a user and the smilie YOU think they use most.
> 
> Ex.
> ...




Hawcome AJ has such an ugly smile?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

This reminds me of me .


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

oh and jlb
thats why he got mad in your other journal
cuz you said you would

and when you to got home he got a big


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Craig, yup 

Jodie= or


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

what about me jillian!?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

PreMier=


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Greeky= or


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

lol! thats what i thought too jilly, i am always laughing!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 7, 2004)

hmmm...cat seems to know the details of our sex life...he is wise for such a yungin (at times)


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

What do I use?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

^hmmm
i think 
sara=  or 

not suuure sorry sara


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> hmmm...cat seems to know the details of our sex life...he is wise for such a yungin (at times)



yea yea
its the same old story dude
anywhere you go


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I use too many


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Sara-  or  defintily!! 

ahhhhhh I got the ugly spaz one!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Jenny= She doesnt use this one, but I think it suites her!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww that one does suit Jenny Perfect!!!

I do use the smile A LOT!! love it!! 

This is fun Jill!~ Good Idea (see there I go)

Jill: 

J'Bo Totally~ 
Fitgirl:


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

u guys r so funny


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2004)

One I use alot 

You guy's don't know Jodi at all she's alway's


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

That's my favorite smilie which I never use


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

ME=  Jen can attest to this one.
Or Me=

Jen should be=


----------

